# Troublesome Moth



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This damage is caused by a native moth the Small Ermine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yponomeuta_cagnagella









































The damage to the hedge is that bad it may not recover. These are photo's I took today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How do you treat the hedge to keep them off or chase them away, Matt? I assume a pesticide is out of the question.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> How do you treat the hedge to keep them off or chase them away, Matt? I assume a pesticide is out of the question.


A pesticide is the way to stop the little bugger Don! Spot on mate.

Now what problem pests do you have? I know the European Gypsy Moth is a pain in the arse in the states, let go by a bloody Frenchmen I think!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Them Frenchies are to blame for all the ills of the world. As far as problem pests here the most widespread is the Black Widow spider and Scorpions.

we have some larger scorpions but the small ones are the worst in terms of venom. I have none at my house as this land was a cotton field and the constant plowing destroys their habitats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh and the neighbors down the street are truly pests, always loudly partying in the street, playing music loud enough to wake the dead. Last week I made a call to the po-po from their drive way after the punk kid told me to f off for asking them (in a nice way) to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the scorpions they are fantastic! Not a big lover of spiders but not scared of them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Oh and the neighbors down the street are truly pests, always loudly partying in the street, playing music loud enough to wake the dead. Last week I made a call to the po-po from their drive way after the punk kid told me to f off for asking them (in a nice way) to tone it down a bit.


Yes that is annoying! You should be allowed to control them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've pondered the effects of spraying them a few times. Ebbs you still got that Tommy Gun ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tent catapilers not sooo agressive to kill tree...but they look just like your ermine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our forest here have been invaded in the last several years by the Bark Beetle, Due to the drier than normal conditions we've been having the trees don't survive. There are patches of dead trees throughout the forest that really become visible on a hillside or valley from above.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.forestresearch.gov.uk/fr/HCOU-4U4JCL

Yes we have the Dutch Elm Beetle.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I've pondered the effects of spraying them a few times. Ebbs you still got that Tommy Gun ?


Sorry Don. Dad took it home with him


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

By the way, Matt those moths are disgusting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs said:


> By the way, Matt those moths are disgusting.


Do you mean the moths or caterpillars Eric?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt we too have lost soo many of our elms due to the Dutch Elm disease.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I remember you saying Brian and you were also talking about the loss of ash tree's too!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Oh and the neighbors down the street are truly pests, always loudly partying in the street, playing music loud enough to wake the dead. Last week I made a call to the po-po from their drive way after the punk kid told me to f off for asking them (in a nice way) to tone it down a bit.


 And you didn't give him a nice parting gift for that ? Hopefully the %^^&&* got a ticket for it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I remember you saying Brian and you were also talking about the loss of ash tree's too!?


We have lost every ash tree on our farm and surrounding area to the Emerald ash borer. A beetle that burrows through the tree effectively cutting off all water and nutrients. Rotten things !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> We have lost every ash tree on our farm and surrounding area to the Emerald ash borer. A beetle that burrows through the tree effectively cutting off all water and nutrients. Rotten things !!


What a shame. Is the Emerald Ash Borer native Tom?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No. I believe it came from Asia. Horribly devastating creature. Everytime firewood was moved around they spread more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> And you didn't give him a nice parting gift for that ? Hopefully the %^^&&* got a ticket for it.


No he didn't get a ticket, but the officer asked to speak to his father, the kid said he wasn't home, the officer then proceeded to ring the doorbell which woke the father. HAHA Something tells me the father didn't say much to the kid though. He warned them, and thats OK with me. I know the officer and only have to call him if I have any more problems.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> No. I believe it came from Asia. Horribly devastating creature. Everytime firewood was moved around they spread more.


Yes I remember now, there's an advert on a podcast I listen to asking people not to move fire wood around. I think it was for Wisconsin.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just avoid moth balls. I had to buy a $200 ozone machine just to get the smell out of our house. I have a few coyote pelts that still smell like it. Terrible stuff!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree Chris. What I've found it does work as a deer repellent for my young trees and bushes. About the only good use I think.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Yes I remember now, there's an advert on a podcast I listen to asking people not to move fire wood around. I think it was for Wisconsin.


People move it around anyway and don't much care. I've seen people ticketed over it though. Unfortunately all it takes is one truckload and it's all over.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> People move it around anyway and don't much care. I've seen people ticketed over it though. Unfortunately all it takes is one truckload and it's all over.


 These people know theyre doing it too, penalty should be to burn the wood while its still in your vehicle. After a few roadside truck-bar bqs, it would stop.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes the emerald ash bore was imported through crates shipped in from China. It all started in the Detroit area where it could have been nipped in the bud right there. However the state wanted to study the problem before acting. So they studied it for two years. There happened to be a nursery near to there and they had shipped a large order to the Toledo, ohio area. Where we recieved the trogan horse in two areas. They also spread along the interestate north/south east/west hitching rides on whatever did not kill them. I saw a map of infected areas years ago and it looked like spider web.

The fire wood issue is just helping the spread or infection along. The larve live under the bark cambrian layer which eventually kills the tree. The trees are cut down and fire wood is taken on trips and so another area is infected.

And to think....it all could have been stopped where it started. Not much is said about that.....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Southwest MS has the Southern Pine Beetle that destroys acres of pine forest if not controlled, the easiest way to control them is to cut the tree down and burn it preferably as soon as it is dry enough. The forester has told me to just cut the infected trees down flat on the ground just as good. As Yall Know Our new Neighbors Love Us already!! LMBO!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Southwest MS has the Southern Pine Beetle that destroys acres of pine forest if not controlled, the easiest way to control them is to cut the tree down and burn it preferably as soon as it is dry enough. The forester has told me to just cut the infected trees down flat on the ground just as good. As Yall Know Our new Neighbors Love Us already!! LMBO!


Have you got a problem with the Pine Beetles then Richard?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> These people know theyre doing it too, penalty should be to burn the wood while its still in your vehicle. After a few roadside truck-bar bqs, it would stop.


LOL Car-B-que !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The problem with the pine bark beetles here is the thousands of square miles of National Forest some of which is pretty isolated. Well that and the fact that our forests have been mis-managed for many years.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The problem with the pine bark beetles here is the thousands of square miles of National Forest some of which is pretty isolated. Well that and the fact that our forests have been mis-managed for many years.


How though Don, you've got forest rangers, park staff right? Lack of money?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I've pondered the effects of spraying them a few times. Ebbs you still got that Tommy Gun ?


Mmmm... Im a big fan of fighting fire with fire. Play some music you like a lot hopefully something that makes them cringe and play it as loud as you can and wave when they show their faces. Theyll get the idea I would hope.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

So far I dont have beetle problems, although I keep an eye out for them on my properties. We would have to take immediate action if they are found though.

Also Matt We have Similar Larvae that Infest our Pecan orchards but I am not aware of their Proper Name. They make silk webs jus like the moth Larvae in your pictures, If I remember correctly the Larvae are Kinda like Fuzzy Looking Catapillars.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmmm... Im a big fan of fighting fire with fire. Play some music you like a lot hopefully something that makes them cringe and play it as loud as you can and wave when they show their faces. Theyll get the idea I would hope.


I like tchaikovsky's 1812 overture!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

There ya Go!! Classical!! I Love the Idea YD!! got any Stadium Speakers Available maybe Sneak in and Put it behind the toilet and Cut loose after giving him a few private minutes LMBO!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I prefer Johann Sebastian Bach: Air On A G String.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Also Matt We have Similar Larvae that Infest our Pecan orchards but I am not aware of their Proper Name. They make silk webs jus like the moth Larvae in your pictures, If I remember correctly the Larvae are Kinda like Fuzzy Looking Catapillars.


How do you treat them Richard?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Insecticide spray after they show up is the only way I know or take a cane pole with newspaper on fire and burn them if it is safe to do so.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have the same type. Don't know the scientific name but we call them tent caterpillars. I go around my fruit trees and burn them up with the torch. Lots of entertainment.......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds perfect! Given the rude behavior, he definitely hasnt any refinements.


----------

